# Hello



## stonecoldstu316 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

My name is Stuart, divorced father of twin daughters and am a co-founder of my own paranormal investigation organisation based in Worthing, West Sussex.

I have an interest in 2nd World War aircraft as my father flew B24J Liberators during the war and served with 53 and 547 squadrons of the RAF, flying out of Reykjavik, St Eval and St Davids.

I will try and post when I can but my main interest of the Paranormal takes most of my time so posts may be few and far between but I will endeavour to pop in at least twice a week to ead posts at the very least.

If anyone has any questions do feel free to ask.

Regards

Stuart


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Stuart welcome from Oz


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2008)

Going all the way with Heinz, hallo Stuart welcome from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the playground Stone Cold


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stu.... Let us know if you find what you're looking
for !!

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome stuart go talk to lucky hes got a few ghost's upstairs


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Stu, welcome.

Check this out - I used to live close by to this place.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/ghost-polaris-academy-6840.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ezlead (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been coming to this sight for some time as a guest. I like the pictures and paintings of the aircraft.
I'm former; Marine,Vietnam Vet,A-6,EA-6,Rf-4b driver.
I like how you really get into some of the issues on your forums.


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

A-6 and RF-4, cool. I was in line to fly for the Corps until they found out I was color blind. I only past the red-green test. My color vision was not even good enough to cheat on the d%$ test. I ended up running around in M-1s for the Army. Welcome Stonecold and EZlead. Ilook forward to reading your posts.

dbII


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 14, 2008)

Stonecold EZlead, welcome to our little escape from the present. Hope you enjoy it here and stick around for awhile. Oh by the way Stonecold don't pay any attention to the bats, Lucky13 lets them out of his belfry every once in a while just for some recce work.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

Even if he had bats, at least there's something up there!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to family mate! Paranormal....love that stuff!


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate!

Interesting field you're into. I tend to see, hear or (usually) just sense if ghosts are around myself. I've even seen a cat once that I put my hand out to stroke, an it 'disappeared'. (The strange thing is, I usually only have that effect with women!  )


Good to have you on board!

Evan (a.k.a A4K)


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2008)

WElcome!!! Greetings from New Jersey


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Even if he had bats, at least there's something up there!



Soooo what are you trying to say? 
(Ha-Ha)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi there Stu and welcome


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 25, 2008)

G'day mate and welcome from bloody hot north australia home of the kangaroo


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2008)

G'day Stuart and welcome to the site. If you haven't been warned by Lucky yet or one of his minions of Poms (English) just be aware of us Aussies. He is upset us Aussies are taking over the site. He has good reason to be upset. WE ARE.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Closest to Empire building you'll ever get.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Closest to Empire building you'll ever get.



Empires so what Plan. We watched you POMS throw the Empire Building down the toilet. Remember we told you lot to guard Malaya and Singapore a lot better. Did your lot listen. Nope not a bloody hope mate


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

It's okay, Emac... I know it's hard to believe that'll you'll never have an Empire even when you are, apparently, so much smarter and superior at fighting than us.    How's that Union Jack doing in the corner of your flag ? Is it getting replaced by the stars n stripes soon ?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> It's okay, Emac... I know it's hard to believe that'll you'll never have an Empire even when you are, apparently, so much smarter and superior at fighting than us.    How's that Union Jack doing in the corner of your flag ? Is it getting replaced by the stars n stripes soon ?



We were thinking of replacing the Union Jack with a rampant Wallaby but from the Courier Mail Photo of last week was a bloody great Python that swallowed the Wallaby Joey and all. We never said we were superior to you lot of POMS Plan. Just you lot never listened. As we say here in Aussie. You can always tell a POM but you can't tell him much


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

We listen, and then know we're right.


----------

